# New setup Profitec P400 + Niche



## coffeeaddict83 (5 mo ago)

Just upgraded to the Profitec Pro 400. 
Stipl getting used to it (first HX) but loving it so far!
*






*


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Lovely looking machine


----------



## SurreyAlan (8 mo ago)

How are you getting on with the steaming, in two months I've only twice managed to produce something resembling latte art the best I can manage is some blobs which I pass off as modern latte art. I've tried the 4 hole tip and all three temperature settings, I reckon the cows have changed the composition of their milk.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Brilliant size for those with little kitchen-real-estate; very cute.


----------



## SurreyAlan (8 mo ago)

I put some ptfe sliders from b&q on mine to make it a bit easier to move in and out and bought a ecm bottomless portafilter to give a bit more room for scales and a cup. Haven't invested the time in the basket yet to work out how much should be going in and the grind as it behaves rather differently to the standard 18g basket.


----------



## coffeeaddict83 (5 mo ago)

SurreyAlan said:


> How are you getting on with the steaming, in two months I've only twice managed to produce something resembling latte art the best I can manage is some blobs which I pass off as modern latte art. I've tried the 4 hole tip and all three temperature settings, I reckon the cows have changed the composition of their milk.


It's definitely a bit harder than my old machine, but I can get sillier milk texture now (when it works)
Oat milk (for my wife) is still a bit of a mystery to me how to steam.

This is this morning's attempt


----------



## SurreyAlan (8 mo ago)

Rather (much) better than my efforts, I'm sure it's technique as I have managed to produce decent foam but only twice, the coffee tastes fine which is the main thing.


----------

